# Ielts test without Passport !



## laoxiao (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi all,
I'm Vietnamese, Visa working 457 in Australia since 8/2012.
I'm going to take part in an Ielts examination on 2/4/2016 but I got a problem and need your advice.
My original passport was kept by police by my personal matter and they also sent me a Copy Certified Passport. Besides, I also have Australia full driving license, Bank cards, Vietnamese ID, University degrees from Vietnam, Ielts test certificate in 2012, insurance card, Super card, and all under my name and my date of birth.
Can I take part in the Ielts examination and what I have to do when I can not immediately take my original passport back from Police at this time?
This matter is very important that I'm worried a lot.
Tks


----------



## Galahad (Mar 22, 2016)

I think you should contact the examination centre - IDP or BC


----------



## Piro (Apr 6, 2016)

as galahad suggested take your documentations and go to your exam center, as you need to your finger print test anyhow, you will be able to explain them your situation. As you have a certified copy of your passport you should not suffer any problems.


----------



## Catherine Roberts (Apr 11, 2016)

*Student placement agency in Australia*

PTE is the best and easy way and you can find all details in here..
Aeccglobal.


----------



## laoxiao (Mar 18, 2016)

Tks all, I was accepted after waiting for long time. 
They need a witness and some more documents like electricity bills, ...
Tks


----------

